# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > منتدي الكمبيوتر والانترنت واجهزة الجيل الثالث >  >  كيفية تغيير صورتك الرمزية في المنبر (بالصور)

## عجبكو

*لان كثير من الاخوة يسألني عن كيفية تغيير الصورة اقدم لكم اليوم طريقة التغيير و هي بسيطة جدا 

اولا 




ثانيا 



*

----------


## عجبكو

*ثالثا 




واخيرا 


*

----------


## عجبكو

*اتمنى ان اكون قدمت افادة لمن سال 

تخريمة 

مافي زول يقول لي السال منو تهي تهي
                        	*

----------


## mai khaled

*لالالالالا الا تورينا السالك منو
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mai khaled
					

لالالالالا الا تورينا السالك منو





مافي داعي لانو السألني ظاهر استفاد من الحصة و غير صورتو طوالي شكلو زول شاطر تهي تهي
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*هههههههههههههههههههههههه
لكن لقيتك سالا ياهنايه تهي تهي تهي
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

هههههههههههههههههههههههه
لكن لقيتك سالا ياهنايه تهي تهي تهي



 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

:21:
                        	*

----------


## أحمد طه

*مي ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
حاول يخفي نفسو وهل يخفي النجم في سماهو:21:
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*شكرا عجبكو 
اناغيرت صورتي ههههههه
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

شكرا عجبكو 
اناغيرت صورتي ههههههه





تسلم مرتضي وبالجد صورتك شديدة هههههههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أحمد طه
					

مي ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
حاول يخفي نفسو وهل يخفي النجم في سماهو:21:






ههههههههههههههههه
:044::wrd:
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*ياتا بتاعت الزراعه ولا الجديده لانو غيرتها تاني هههههههههه
بؤستاتك كلها انصرافيه اسي المريخ يستفيد شنو من تغير الصور دي ههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

ياتا بتاعت الزراعه ولا الجديده لانو غيرتها تاني هههههههههه
بؤستاتك كلها انصرافيه اسي المريخ يستفيد شنو من تغير الصور دي ههههههههه





الاتنين حلوات بس قلت لي بوستاتي كلها مالها 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههه


الله يجازيك :Smok-0224:
                        	*

----------


## طارق الامين

*مـــــــــــــــا فهمت يا عجبكو ...
ارسل ليك الصورة تعدلها لي ...؟


*

----------


## najma

*تشكر عجبكو
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق الامين
					

مـــــــــــــــا فهمت يا عجبكو ...
ارسل ليك الصورة تعدلها لي ...؟






والله يا طارق الخطوات واضحة يا اخوي و اكان ابت شوف واحد من المشرفين بس 








 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة najma
					

تشكر عجبكو





تسلم يا نجمة
                        	*

----------

